# Rem 700/Savage 110 action wrench



## rosewood (Jan 15, 2016)

Need to get my hands on an action wrench so I can rebarrel my Savage 110.  I got the barrel nut wrench but have been unable to secure the action or barrel so I can break the nut loose.  I need something more stable.

Anyone have one in the middle georgia area I could borrow or something?  Preferably near Macon.  Or do you know a gunsmith within 15 miles that has one?

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## BanksCW (Jan 18, 2016)

I as a gunsmith (or a diesel mech in a past life) do not loan out my tools. You'll need a action wrench, barrel vise, headspace gauges, finish reamer with handle. Gunsmiths are rarely within 15 miles, heck I don't live within 15 mi of my shop.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 18, 2016)

I have headspace gauges, and barrel nut wrench.  All I need is an action wrench.  No need for barrel vise on the Savage or finish reamer.  I was hoping for some other home gunsmith that may have purchased an action wrench for the same reason I need one that might either loan me his, rent or sell to me at a good price.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 18, 2016)

Ordered one from Midway for $65.  Removed old barrel and installed new one last night.  There is no way I could have gotten that thing broken loose without that wrench.  I had to use a long pull handle on the nut wrench to get it broken loose with it on the floor.  New install was a snap and headspace was a breeze on the savage action.  Why don't other manufactures use the barrel nut?

Rosewood


----------



## rayjay (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a couple of extra bbls already fitted to my 40X action. Using an internal action wrench I can change them out in about 5 mins. Don't have to remove the scope, the stock, the trigger, take the bolt apart or anything else. Clamp the bbl in the bbl vise, unscrew the rec from the bbl, put the new bbl in the bbl vise, screw the rec back on the new bbl, done. 

Using bbls with a fixed shoulder I have changed calibers at the range during a match and shot 2 classes.

Messing with the Savage 110 is what got me started on home gunsmithing but the Remington 721/722 family from 1948 is what the majority of the current custom action genre is based on. The availability of easily installed and relatively inexpensive aftermarket triggers is part of this equation.

Have fun !!


----------



## rosewood (Feb 18, 2016)

You got me, I didn't think about that.  Once a non-nut barrel is fitted to an action with same bolt, you can remove and reinstall without having to headspace again.  The savage is going to require the use of the go, no-go gauges each time.  I suppose you could index it somehow to get it back there though.


----------



## rayjay (Feb 18, 2016)

You would always be wondering if you got it right. You also might have to readjust your sizing die to get the bump right.


----------



## rayjay (Feb 18, 2016)

I also hope you had the extractor, ejector and the firing pin assy out of the bolt when you were adjusting the headspace.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 19, 2016)

rayjay said:


> I also hope you had the extractor, ejector and the firing pin assy out of the bolt when you were adjusting the headspace.



I did not, but did some reading on the Savage forum, and some say to do that, some say not.  I tried out some full length sized brass and they slid right in.  I backed off the die and it would not chamber, so I am pretty sure it is dang near close min which is what I wanted.  The bolt will not close on the no-go and closes easily on the go.  When pulling them out, the extractor is grasping the rim.  The bolt was cocked, so the firing pin was not protruding.

Rosewood


----------

